# Do you know of a good migration agent



## joinerboy (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good migration agent for help and some advice on moving to Canada. Briefly our position is- i am an apprentice served joiner/builder & have been self-employed for 15 years. My fiancee is a serving civil servant working for the inland revenue & has done so for the last 20 years. we have 2 dogs.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Joinerboy,

Welcome to the forum. 

I know someone will be along shortly to answer your questions.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## joinerboy (Jan 29, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Joinerboy,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Cheers Karen for the welcome message .
I notice you are in South Australia whats life like in oz and do they require any joiners down under.
regards


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

joinerboy said:


> Cheers Karen for the welcome message .
> I notice you are in South Australia whats life like in oz and do they require any joiners down under.
> regards


Life down under is very good. We moved here in July 2007 from the UK. 

If you check out the Australia forum there is a "Please read..." post and that has about visas and the skills in demand list (there you'll see if they need joiners). I know the forum has quite a few brickies coming over to Brisbane. 

I wasn't trying to steal you away from Canada  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mckenzies (Jan 16, 2008)

We have just appointed Avatar Immigration. They seem a really good bunch and have good write ups. The website is russcanada.com...have a look.


----------



## joinerboy (Jan 29, 2008)

Many thanks for the good advice & help
regards


----------

